# The longest you've ever spent in a gym?



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

Today I spent 4 hours in the gym, and in total drank up to 8 bottles of water. I feel super tired now and have a headache because of it. I consider that a record to beat! :b


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

wooo, don't over do it you will get injured, what did you do well at the gym?


----------



## Aaron0 (Feb 7, 2012)

In the gym. Well last Wednesday was a long one. Roughly 6PM to 11:45PM.
Started working out about 7ish finished about 10ish then was helping out the other guys.
I go to small tight knit strength sport based gym so we all know each other compete with each other and help each other out. So in an average session we are there for about 4 hours helping each other. Working out with each other and rotating through the guys we have there to get our workouts done.


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

4 hours in a gym is really bad , i usually spend 1 hour or 75 minutes at most , i try to finish my workout in less than an hour and jog for 10 minutes after that. having a headache right now means that you need to give your body a quick source of energy. you should drink up pure carb right after your workout, or eat a banana, or an apples, don't injure yourself. 
drinking too much fluids as well will also put a strain on your kidneys. 

good luck.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

i used too do that too when i was young but i didn't know any better... i ended up injuring my self and had too quit exercising.


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

yep, back in the old days we used to think "no pain, no gain" the more you workout, the more you stress out your body , the more benefits you'd get from it, which is completely wrong


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Spending that long in the gym is counter-productive, testosterone levels drop right off after 1 hour.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

nemesis1 said:


> Spending that long in the gym is counter-productive, testosterone levels drop right off after 1 hour.


So even if you were working doing a strenuous labor job your t's would drop? or going for a couple hour walk?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Unless you're a pro bodybuilder or doing sports specific training, there is no reason to spend four hours exercising.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

I hope you replenished your electrolytes.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

More is not better. You'll over train yourself for sure. 2 h max


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I keep mine under an hour (I don't even go to a gym!)

Six miles - I pushed myself a little harder than normal for a half mile.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

the most you should spend in the gym is an hr, your screwing yourself if you spend any longer in there, all that work you did was pretty much for nothing cause your depriving your bodys only ability to build muscle and that is testosterone. Keep it simple you should be doing no more than 10-14 sets of compound movements, get outta there in less than an hr, more is not better. You will actually lose gains if you spend more than an hr in the gym unless of course your on steriods then it doesnt matter


----------



## Tommy5000 (Jun 18, 2011)

About 3 hours.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Stick too compound exercises like chin up, bench press, squat's , deadlift don't focus too much on isolation exercises like bicep curl's, i spent like 8 hour's in the gym befor i couldn't sleep after that my whole body was catabolic... then i felt like crap for a week haha, that why it always good too get a trainer at first get on the right track learn the form probably, befor you hurt your self, you gotta listen too your body.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

1 hour dude. after that you go down hill. i bet you will not be able to maintain that for long.


----------



## Lawn (Feb 14, 2012)

4 hours..? Can't be serious.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

50 mins - hour- hour and a half.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

used to spend 4 hours on a regular basis. if i go to climbing gym it's usually 4-5 hours (it's an hour away so not about to stay for only 2 hours)


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

The most I've ever spent was like 2.5- 3hours. That's when I used to do like 100 sets lol. But yeah, I have to say 4 hours is way too much and 2 hours I would say is too much. Now, I spend close to an hour for weights and sometimes another for cardio when it's more convenient to use the machines.


----------

